# Problem IDE-Brenner

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

obwohl das Thema schon oftmals geposted wurde, komme ich einfach nicht weiter. Folgendes Problem:

Ein IDE CDROM/DVD

Ein IDE CD-Brenner

für beide soll die SCSI-Emulation gelten. Folgende Konfiguration:

fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdb1		/boot		ext2		noatime			1 1
> 
> /dev/hdb3		/		  ext3		  noatime		  0 0
> ...

 

menu.lst für Grub:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> ...

 

Nun folgendes Problem: Das erste Laufwerk sr0 bzw. /mnt/cdrom lässt sich einwandfrei mounten. Leider das sr1 bzw. /mnt/cdrecorder nicht. 

Was muss hier noch konfiguriert werden?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Moogli

----------

## Konfuzius

 *moogli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun folgendes Problem: Das erste Laufwerk sr0 bzw. /mnt/cdrom lässt sich einwandfrei mounten. Leider das sr1 bzw. /mnt/cdrecorder nicht. 
> 
> Was muss hier noch konfiguriert werden?
> ...

 

Wie steht es mit den Rechten der beiden devices selber? Sind auch beide devices vorhanden? Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du genau?

Als ich mit der Einrichtung IDE-SCSI Emulation "gekämpft" habe, habe ich immer mit eject getestet, ob ich das device ansprechen kann.. 

eject /dev/sr1 bzw. eject -t /dev/sr1, um die Schublade wieder zu schliessen

Deine fstab sieht eigentlich gut aus, zumindest mounten müsstest du das Gerät können..

----------

## Marvin-X

 *moogli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> obwohl das Thema schon oftmals geposted wurde, komme ich einfach nicht weiter. Folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ein IDE CDROM/DVD
> ...

 

Hier mal ein ganz brauchbare Anleitung:

http://www.pl-forum.de/t_hardware/brenner.html

----------

## moogli

Dank an Euch beiden für die Antworten.

Bin gerade noch was am emergen, werde danach mal die Anleitung durchgehen. Ich denke ich weiss woran es liegt.

/dev/sr0 lässt sich mounten

/dev/sr1 jetzt auch, ist aber das gleiche Laufwerk wie sr0

Werde gleich noch ein wenig probieren. Melde mich wieder.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

## peschmae

schau dir mal /proc/scsi 

und den output von cdrecord --scanbus genauer an

MfG Peschmä

----------

## moogli

Es funzt!!!

Habe mich an Marvin-X vorgeschlagener Anleitung gehalten und den Kernel neu kompiliert, nun läuft es   :Wink: 

Aber doch noch eine Frage, wo muss ich welche Rechte setzen bzw. welchen Gruppen muss der User angehören, damit ich als einfacher "user" die Laufwerke mounten kann, und nicht nur als "root"?

Gruß

Matthias

----------

## sputnik1969

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Aber doch noch eine Frage, wo muss ich welche Rechte setzen bzw. welchen Gruppen muss der User angehören, damit ich als einfacher "user" die Laufwerke mounten kann, und nicht nur als "root"?
> 
> 

 

/dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro,users 0 0

/dev/sr1 /mnt/cdrecorder iso9660 noauto,ro,users 0 0

Gruppe cdrom

----------

## moogli

Nochmals Danke an alle.

Nun laufen die Laufwerke so wie ich es haben wollte.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

